# Prozac Gel?



## mmnoves (Mar 22, 2005)

New to this forum. So good to know that I'm not alone.
I am trying to get my crazy cat to stop peeing. She is healthy, no UTI's. She will jump on the counter and pee right in front of me. I have tried everything short of Prozac. 
A woman at the cat rescue says she uses "Prozac Gel" on her male. Just rubs some on the inside of his ear daily.
I know it does come in liquid form, but has anyone heard of it as a topical gel?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Never heard of it in gel form...and don't really see how it would work. Maybe she means some kind of aromatherapy or something, and 'prozac gel' is just a literal slang she uses for it as it has a calming effect? :lol:


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I have heard of it. A friend of my daughters uses it on her cat. You simply rub it on their ears. She gets it through one of the online pet med places but she had to get a precption from the vet.
She swares by it.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

My local pharmacy advertises medications that can be rubbed on a cat's ear. Check with a vet and pharmacy to see if they can make the gel.

Hope it works! Some kitties just have a bad attitude.


----------

